# Bbay born in egyt travelling to UK on new british passport



## belladonna1989 (Nov 6, 2012)

HI Guys, I would just like some advice on what is needed at passport control so my son can pass through.
He was born in Egypt six months ago (boy what an experience that was!) and we've just got his british passport done but obviously he has no entry visa on it. What will I need at the passport control when trying to leave Egypt ? which I will do hopefully soon. Anyone with any experience of this?
Thanks


----------



## MrsIsmail (Jun 20, 2012)

I had no problem leaving with my daughter and her fresh unused passport but did have to stand around waiting while someone phoned my husband to see if we was allowed to leave! 
I remember reading somewhere else that a letter of permission is more important for boys (?!) So just think of this if traveling without baby's father. 

But to save me trouble I did carry everything in my handbag - birth certificate, marriage certificate - so that I was ready for their hundred questions!!


----------



## belladonna1989 (Nov 6, 2012)

thank you MrsIsmail. so did they end up checking the birth certificate etc at all? I am leaving without my husband and I think I will get him to write a letter of permission. Many thanks for the advice


----------



## MrsIsmail (Jun 20, 2012)

No problem belladonna  
I don't recall them looking at her birth certificate but they did check my marriage certificate... but thats most probably because I always keep a photocopy folded up in my passport and it fell out!

As with everything here it was a lot of waiting around and documents passed from one guy to the next. 
So I guess the best advice would be.. have everything to hand, get the father to write a 'permission' letter and include photocopy of his ID/passport and mobile number just so they can triple check! 

Another thing that I never considered either was that at the UK passport control they wanted to see birth certificate to prove I'm mother as my daughter has a different name to me. Again it was lucky I had it in my bag! 

Have a safe journey


----------

